# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - November 2011



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
040010UTC Nov 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=12438:who-is-the-martyr-that-carried-out-the-attack-in-kabul&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> Who is the martyr that carried out the attack in Kabul?</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/tixBKL">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 31 October 2011 15:25

As you might already know, Kabul was once again rocked by a heart quenching attack on 29/10/2011 which left dozens of foreign invaders dead. So in this regard, we would like to provide our readers with a brief biography of the Mujahid who carried out the martyrdom operation:

Shaheed Abdur Rahman (Hazarbuz) opened his eyes 23 years ago into this world and proudly left it the other day onto one which is everlasting while also sending 25 high ranking foreign military trainers to the depths of hellfire.

Shaheed Abdur Rahman was born and raised in Kabul and had left the city 9 years ago along with his family to a European country. Shaheed Abdur Rahman was a handsome man who was blessed with beautiful manners. He was brought up in loving home and had attained high educated while at the same time was well versed in religious studies. He was a man of great character who possessed tremendous zeal for an Islamic Rule which needs no further elaboration after his heroic attack. He always cherished a deep desire in his heart.

When would he reach such a status of martyrdom in which the enemies of this religion are also severely harmed?

Allah had privileged him and his family with wealth and a prosperous life. His family as a whole had homes and businesses in the country and abroad. Shaheed Abdur Rahman was blessed with all of life’s comforts. He arrived on a brief trip for his martyrdom attack and bought a car in which to spend his remaining days. With all of this worldly wealth and property, his heart still desired one thing. In his own words; “The pleasure of Allah and the high status of a martyr”!

Shaheed Abdur Rahman had told his close and sincere Mujahid friend; Allah has fulfilled all my desires in this world but one still remains; that of attaining martyrdom in the way of Allah.

Two months prior to the attack, the military officials of Islamic Emirate had introduced this martyrdom seeking Mujahid to the martyrdom brigade camp in which he trained for a full two months. After that the Mujahid was given the option of selecting his place and instruments to be used in his operation for which he chose Kabul and an explosive laden vehicle. He made the decision from the many options given to attack the high ranking foreign officials who regularly travelled on the road between Khwaja Rawish airbase and Darul Amaan. When all the information was gathered by military officials through surveillance, an SUV was chosen which would be packed with seven hundred kilograms (700 kg) of explosives to target the armored bus of the enemy. Shaheed Abdur Rahman had gotten ready for his operation but the cunning enemy would always alter its travelling time. Sometime it would go to work at 08:00 am, sometimes at 09:00 am and sometimes it would go early in the morning. The resolute Shaheed Abdur Rahman did not want to carry out his operation where there would be a chance of civilian casualties, in accordance with the conditions laid out by leader of Islamic Emirate. So for this reason the Mujahid turned back from carrying out his attack three times because he saw that civilians will be harmed. From his own mouth:

“I once targeted the enemy vehicle in Kabul’s Aryana Chawk but did not go through with it because of bus nearby full of civilians. Turned back for the second time after seeing civilians walking near the same vehicle around Dahmazand area and pulled the plug on the operation a third time because of the same reason.”

So he carried out his attack on the fourth go in a place where, all praise is due to Allah, civilian casualties were kept at a minimum. In this lethal strike, the enemy armored truck was completely burnt and destroyed; killing 25 high ranking military trainers along with several other hireling troops accompanying the enemy convoy.

On the same day another heroic martyrdom attack was carried out by Darwaish, also a resident of Kabul’s Charasyab district, Aslam village. He had enlisted in Kabul regimes ANA a year ago and was sent to a battalion in Uruzgan through Kandahar province. His aspiration was to carry out an attack on foreign invaders from a close range. This ardent Mujahid was in contact with Mujahideen from Nangarhar’s Khiwi district and had told them about his intentions and plan of attack:

(Allah willing, I will carry out my martyrdom operation on the invaders from such a close district that I will see dozens of their dead rolling on the ground and being sent to hell.)

This champion also fulfilled his vow on the same morning and carried out an attack in one of the battalions in Uruzgan province, killing 11 Australian invaders and 3 hirelings as well as wounding several others before himself embracing martyrdom from enemy fire.

Surely to Allah we belong and to him is the return.

<hr />

</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
040400UTC Nov 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=12445:the-recent-american-casualties-in-kabul-and-the-upcoming-bogus-jirga&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The recent American casualties in Kabul and the upcoming bogus Jirga!!</a>* - <a href="http://bit.ly/u0ShrO">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 31 October 2011 18:12

A powerful martyrdom attack took place 3 days ago in Kabul city’s Darul Amaan area targeting the trainers and mentors of ANA of Kabul administration which resulted in the death of 25 American invaders while several others were severely wounded. American sources also confirmed this figure and put the death toll at 13 in the initials hours of the attack, later correcting that number to 18 killed.

Americans received this heavy blow while there are still two weeks left before the congregation of the bogus Loya Jirga (National Assembly) to be held in Kabul city, from which it wants to gain the approval and vote of confidence of the Jirga’s hired members on the supposed Strategic Partnership, the main point of it being the long term presence of Americans in Afghanistan.

Everyone understands that this spectacle of Loya Jirga and the agreements signed therein on Strategic Partnership hold no diplomatic quiddity and legal value. This action only lays the groundwork for the continuation of American occupation and paves the way for an American lordship over the national, economical, cultural political and social values of Afghans and props up Afghanistan as a threat for the region and neighbors.

America has not achieved anything in the past ten years of its barbarism and military pressure while all of its tactics have been rendered useless one after the other. Now it wants to bring something to hand with its political and dramatic plots, Loya Jirga embodying a part of that drama.

The Afghan people have been a witnesses to America’s behavior towards our religion, culture, independence and national inviolables. How many of our weak Afghans, women, children and elders have been martyred in the blind aerial bombardments and raids and how many others have been tortured in the black prisons. And the Afghans have also seen the degree of advancement in their economy and their fare share of security and stability in the past ten years!!

American has been shaken economically and its people have been forced to take to the streets due to destitution and financial woes. So what can American afford to give out and bestow on the Afghans in such a shriveled state!!?

The Muslim Afghan nation has a firm belief that the occupiers are in a state of collapse and desertion. The moral of its soldiers has dwindled. The effectiveness of its war machine and technological tactics has been diminished. They have lost all trust in the army and security apparatus of Kabul regime and on the other hand are facing the blows of effective Mujahideen onslaughts every other day, a clear sample of which was the attack the other day. All of these point out that the invaders have lost their nerves and if this condition continues in the same manner and the strikes of Mujahideen continue with such power and effectiveness than America will, with the help of Allah, furl its colonial net to a great degree in a few months and will turn its back on the agreements signed in the fraudulent Jirgas which is only being performed to keep the minds busy!!

We believe that as long as the occupying troops are in Afghanistan and as long as they don’t accept the realities and start withdrawing as soon as possible; no other tactic will work in their favor and this is an indisputable fact that their exit will only benefit the whole region and the whole world.

<hr />

</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
121445UTC Nov 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=12639:the-false-picture-painted-by-the-general-secretary-of-nato&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The false picture painted by the General Secretary of NATO!!</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/72480956/The-false-picture-painted-by-the-General-Secretary-of-NATO">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 10 November 2011 07:28

The General Secretary of NATO (Anders Fogh Rasmussen) painted a false picture about the ongoing situation in Afghanistan in his recent conference held in Brussesls. He stressed and propagated to his allies that the recent attacks by Taliban supposedly have some headline grabbing element to them and that their attacks have fallen by twenty six percent compared to last year!!

Rasmussen depicted the attacks by Mujahideen in Afghanistan as ineffective and pompous at a time when the current year (Badr) operations which began on the 30th April have caused the American and NATO forces incredible destruction militarily and economically which even some American and western sources have described as considerably more oriented and numerous compared to the last couple of years.

The General Secretary of UN, talking about the strength and operations of Mujahideen addressed the Security Council in a report on 20 September that this year has seen a 40% increase in Mujahideen attacks and said that on average, there have been 2108 attacks every month from Taliban on foreign and internal forces in the first eight months of the current year.

So what kind of spin can the confused General Secretary of NATO give to the grief-stricken music coming out from the bases and outposts of the occupying troops, the cries of which awake the villages and communities lying in 5 km radius to them every morning? The adjacent people can only guess from these screams and shrieks of sorrow the number of their troops killed and the number of coffins on their way back to Bagram!

If the General Secretary of NATO calls the potent and targeted tactic used by Mujahideen in Badr operation, so Mujahideen and civilians can be shielded as headline grabbing then he is contradicting all military norms and belying the people by hiding the sun with 2 fingers. If he is suggesting that attacks have fallen in those areas from where they and their allies have rolled up their presence or in those where the foreign invaders don’t come out their bases out of fear of being hunted down then these are successes of Mujahideen not of NATO. If Rasmussen likes this type of achievement then the easy way is by reducing their presence in more areas. Attacks will fall there as well and it will be followed by security. And if Rasmussen and all his allies leave Afghanistan completely then the attacks on them will reach zero and he can propagate the notion even more and say that the number Taliban attacks have fallen further.

Fogh must never consider the Jihadi stratagem of Mujahideen and the holing up of NATO forces as the weakening and leveling off in Mujahideen operations but rather he should pay attention to the proficiency and strength of such strikes like how a lone martyrdom seeking Mujahid in Sayedabad district turned a huge American base upside down, killing and wounding nearly two hundred soldiers or how a courageous ‘Ghazi’ shot down a helicopter in the same district at midnight in which 32 were killed by your own account or the tactic and extraordinary Imaan (faith) displayed by 6 Mujahideen who shook the garrison city of Kabul for 20 hours and fought off thousands of highly equipped NATO, American and mercenaries of the puppet regime while at the same time calmly targeted the important bases and buildings of the occupying forces until all of their ammunition was expended.

Our final suggestion to Fogh Rasmussen that his optimism and judgment is raw and misleading. Mujahideen, besides standing on the verge of victory in the military field have also broken your backs economically and have made great strides in the political, cultural and social arena. Our popularity amongst the Afghans is so high and vast that now the shouts of Jihad and independence are even echoing from inside the security circles and army of the crumbling Kabul administration and thousands of youth have readied themselves to quit the ranks of the hirelings and join the Mujahideen or carry out effective operations on the invaders from within the ranks of the army!!</blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
141230UTC Nov 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=12780:statement-of-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-upcoming-subjugated-jirga&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the upcoming subjugated Jirga</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/72673040/Statement-of-Islamic-Emirate-regarding-the-upcoming-subjugated-Jirga">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 14 November 2011 11:06

Our countrymen are well aware that western occupying forces have been attempting for quite some time now to give a legal face to their unlawful occupation of Afghanistan and to realize their dream of establishing a permanent presence. For these filthy designs to be accomplished, serious efforts are recently being undertaken by the foreign enemy and their internal mercenaries and it has been decreed that this coming Wednesday (16th November), a supposed Loya Jirga (Grand Assembly) will be convened in Kabul to realize this unfortunate plan.

Some of the information acquired about this plot suggests that America wants to obtain documentation for a perpetual occupation of Afghanistan under the name of Strategic Partnership because the draft text of it says that America (like its ongoing occupation) will practice absolute freedom, will not abide by any Afghan stipulations and will continue its military operations and presence as long as its wants.

For this purpose it is absolutely necessary for the Afghans to realize the sensitivity of this subject. The permanent presence of America and other invaders spells nothing but the absolute fall and decline for our glorious nation and people who have a many millennium old history. If the Afghan nation neglectfully forgo standing up against and blocking the ominous plan of the enemies of Afghanistan then they will definitely face the same ill fate which is being faced by the nations who are occupied and subdued by the infidels and the history books are filled with such admonitory stories.

The countries of Japan and South Korea should serve as enough examples for us to understand and learn about the effects of permanent American presence. These countries do not have any Islamic sanctums nor an Afghan code of honor; they are not military and economically weak like Afghanistan neither are they under such domination but despite all of this, these same nations have had it up to their noses with violations and crimes committed by the Americans troops.

According to internationally respected news outlets, American invaders are charged on a daily basis with crimes done against the residents of these countries which include rape of 12 year old girls and 68 year old women.

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan calls on all its countrymen, parties and political figures that the sole reason for the ongoing conflict in Afghanistan is because of the foreign invaders. If the foreign invaders leave then there are many Islamic and Afghan channels which can be utilized to solve our internal problems. Afghans are able to solve their internal problems by themselves under tolerating conditions.

It will be inapposite for those concerned about a repeat of civil war or due to scare for own depreciation to put their necks down and keep silent in front of perpetual occupation by American invaders. We believe the Afghan crisis will only find an end when our nation thwarts the Strategic Partnership of the invaders and their mercenaries under the disguise of Loya Jirga and their other plans, brings the ongoing occupation to an end and fulfill their duty of bringing about an independent, proud and peaceful Afghanistan. Those people who approve permanent American bases under the banner of the upcoming so-called Loya Jirga will be considered as national traitors and will be deserving of harsh penalties and their names will be written down alongside the slaves and nation sellers like Shah Shuja, Babrak Karmel and Karzai.

<em>Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Nov 2011)

> Twitter feeds, apparently from the Taliban, first appeared last year in Arabic and Pashto, one of the official languages of Afghanistan. An English-language feed started in April. Many of the posts refer to U.S. troops in inflammatory terms.
> 
> "Mujahideen fighter kill 4 American cowards, hurts several more in encounter: GHAZNI," read one. "US terrorists martyr 12-year-old boy, detains many others: PAKTIKA," read another. And, "American criminals martyr 5 innocent civilians in raid: KANDAHAR."
> 
> ...


_Los Angeles Times_, 25 Nov 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2011)

Latest round:


> 24 Nov 11
> 
> @ABalkhi:   Chinook helicopter shot down by Mujahideen in Qarabagh district of Kabul province at around 03:00 pm today, 33 enemy troops killed
> 
> ...


----------

